# Any suggestions on an appropriate feeding schedule for our puppy?



## OlivesDad (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi All,


I had a few questions about feeding. I've read a lot of conflicting information about how much to feed a havanese puppy and how many times a day. So I thought I'd just ask here and get a clearer picture. 

Olive is now 9 weeks and 4 days old. We did a weight check yesterday and she was 3.2 lbs. we are currently feeding her Royal Canin MINI puppy food. We feed her 3 times a day - a little less than a 1/4 cup in each feeding. But after reading all the information available online, we are confused about the quantity of food we need to feed her. Also, since my wife and I work 9-5 jobs, it is a bit difficult for us to ensure she gets fed 3 times a day. For the last one week, we managed three times a day as we took alternate days off from work. This way someone was with her at home every day. However, that is not going to be possible starting this week.
Right now, we feed her once at 7am in the morning, 1.15pm in the afternoon and then 8pm at night. She gets half an hour of playtime with us before every feeding schedule. This way, her potty schedule is 5am in the morning and then 7.30pm in the night. Sometimes she'll go potty during the day time, but that has only happened a couple of times so far. 

So..my questions are: 

1. Is it possible to feed her two times a day instead of 3?

2. If two times is possible, then how much do we feed her per session?

3. Any other suggestions on how to work the feeding schedule around our work schedule?

The tough part is to find a schedule that would work along with a potty schedule as well. Ideally we would want her to go potty at about 7am in the morning and then 7.30pm at night. I guess we are expecting too much too soon.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

do either of you live close enough to work that you could run home during lunch? Or have a friend or relative that would be able to, for the next couple of weeks at least?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Three times daily is generally the best. Here is some info on this. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=feeding_puppies


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I came home at lunch and gave them their meals and some exercise until they were ready for two meals a day. If you can't do that, perhaps you have a friend who could drop by?


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow. She's holding her bladder that long?


----------



## OlivesDad (Oct 2, 2011)

My wife works close by, but she can't make it to home for lunch every day of the week. There are days when she is traveling. I work way too far to make it back during lunchtime 

Oh and I forgot to mention, her potty tray is available to her at all times. We have her crate and the tray set inside her playpen.


----------



## ziplocker (May 21, 2009)

*Feeding Schedule*

First, congrats on your new puppy! Yes, I think you are expecting a bit much from her...she needs three meals per day at least until 6 months or so...otherwise you risk her having lifelong food deprivation issues...guzzling food at each meal because she was starved as a puppy. Would you feed a baby twice a day?
And she needs to potty at least every four hours at a MINIMUM. The rule of thumb is one hour per one month of age + 1 hour.
The other risk here is that Havanese are very social dogs. Surely you knew this before you got her if you researched the breed. She should not be alone for 8 hours, especially as a puppy.
Perhaps a friend, relative or neighbor could feed or potty her midday. Or you may have to pay a dogwalker to stop by and feed, potty and play with her a bit.
Best of luck, I hope I don't sound too harsh...just can't bear the thought of a lonely, hungry puppy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, how is she handling being alone that much during the day??
When they are so little they can easily pee every 1/2 hr to hour...
as far as food, go with what the others have recommended. 
and congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## OlivesDad (Oct 2, 2011)

We haven't left her alone for that long yet. As I mentioned earlier, someone has been home with her every day since we got her. 

My wife works 2 blocks away from where we live. The plan is that she will visit Olive during lunch break, have lunch with her, play a bit and then go back to work. However, that is not going to be possible every day till she's 6 months old as my wife has to travel some times.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

that is wonderful that your wife is able to come home at lunch and works so close!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I would just have a larger bowl of food offered when mine were little I just let them eat when they wanted. They never over ate. It has been my experience that you will have a very hard time house training a puppy when you cant be a stay at home parent. I was only gone 4 hr at a time and that was only about twice a week maddie started peeing in her create. I then blocked off the kitchen area so she wouldn't have to be confined. She did learn the pads but if I had to do it all over again I would buy the system with the grate on it. Mine get confused that rugs are the piddle pads:frusty: By now you have had enough folks here suggest a afternoon walker. Puppies need companion ship especially Havanese. I feel if you don't you will have a very unhappy dog. I hope your wifes schedule is known in advance to be able to have someone else step in while she is traveling.


----------

